# Question about daily rates?



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

hoyt170 said:


> I have a question regarding daily rates in Africa. When it says [email protected] 370 a day, does that mean that each hunter pays 370 a day or do you split the the 370 a day and it makes 185.00 a day . Thanks for the help.


Sorry, I have no idea. We get quoted per hunter. I suggest you mail the outfitter just to make sure.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

hoyt170 said:


> I have a question regarding daily rates in Africa. When it says [email protected] 370 a day, does that mean that each hunter pays 370 a day or do you split the the 370 a day and it makes 185.00 a day . Thanks for the help.


Normally it means you split it => 2 hunters by 1 guide for 370 per day => 185 each hunter.

If you wanna be sure get in contact with the outfitter


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Like the guys said talk to your Outfitter.

It may also mean 2 x Client guided by 1 x PH and day fee is $370 per person...


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

It means two hunters guided by one PH and each hunter paying $370.


----------



## B!NGO (May 2, 2008)

Ruhan said:


> It means two hunters guided by one PH and each hunter paying $370.


Yes, thats right.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Two on one usually means that two hunters will be served by and share one PH and that they each will pay $370 per person per day. It is usually more when it is one hunter with one PH.

Hope this helps,


----------

